# Paterson river sessions



## enfishiastic (Mar 15, 2008)

Day one.Finally got some time off work after 8 days straight & was itching to get on the water. Hit the water about 4pm on monday arvo at the paterson river (nsw) to see if i could lure some bass into my yak. First of all I flicked plastics & trolled an sx40 up the adjoining webbers creek for no result. When the creek got to choked up to paddle any futher i retraced the creek back to the Paterson river & headed up-stream towards Paterson township. I lost my gulp 3"worm to a snag & switched to a kokoda wee *** to cast with while I still trolled one of my new sx40's to see if I could blood it with its first bass. Had covered a lot of water flicking under the willows and as close to the snags as possible for close to 2 ks with no luck when I heard some slight action from the trolling rod. I pulled up thinking it might be a patch of weed or small stick but i felt some slight movenment & landed a small bass lucky to be three times bigger than an sx40. Greedy little bugger. Not long after I got a hit under some willows but no hookup and then nothing for probably the next 2 ks. Night hit and I headed back to the boat ramp again flicking a surface lure & still no success but id rather be out trying to catch some fish then sitting on the lounge at home. Thought I might try again tomorrow and head in the opposite direction in the hope of better luck.
Day Two. Not much to tell really. Fished every snag and willow slowly drifting from 3pm until 7.30pm downstream on the left hand side of the bank then back up the right hand side again trolling on the way back aga with no success until i finally gave it away and decided the Paterson river had failed to produce for me or I had failed to produce in the Paterson river over two days but it was fun trying.
Enfishiastic


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

You certainly get points for effort, well done,Dave


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Good effort mate .
Keep yakking,you will have days of gold ahead of ya.
Cheers


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fantastic mate,
Glad to see i am not the only person that can't catch anything at this spot.
I take it you put in at the old boat ramp?
Give me a yell next time you going i could use the practices. LOL

Good luck

Gary


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Same as reverend and you, I tryed there a couple of months ago for nothing. Nice day for a paddle but 

Cheers Dave


----------



## enfishiastic (Mar 15, 2008)

On day two I spoke to a couple of blokes in a boat who had been up to Paterson as far as they could get with out any luck and back again so I definetly wasnt the only one getting zilch. Thinking I might go up a bit further next time or over to seaham. Will let you know if your keen Gary. Thanks to all who replied.
Enfishiastic


----------

